# Kenwood KSC-WA62RC - The WooX [Subwoofer



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Fellas,

Im looking to buy this sub and Im wondering if any of you had seen or heard it ? Its going in my 98 Frontier standard cab, right behind my seat being that I dont have allot of space !!!!!! I had just bought Infinitys 5 1/4's for my doors and I need step up the bass if you know what I mean but Not hearing me come down the road 3 miles away.lol any info, specs or anything on these would be great thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

*I was looking at this one also*

I was looking at the Clarion SRV303 7" 120W Amplified Subwoofer, So its the Kenwood or this one, I just dont know a whole lot about subs.


Which would give me more thump and deeper bass??????


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: I was looking at this one also*



AVbot said:


> *I was looking at the Clarion SRV303 7" 120W Amplified Subwoofer, So its the Kenwood or this one, I just dont know a whole lot about subs.
> 
> 
> Which would give me more thump and deeper bass?????? *


Listen to both. Pick which one sounds better to you. I don't have your ears and can't tell you what sounds good to you. Just remember that when you listen to them in a show room, that it will typically sound better in your car than in a wide open room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I understand what you are saying but around here the two I have talked about are not in the showroom to be sampled, That is wht I asked the question here hopeing someone has heard them personaly and can give me any info...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Any Info??????


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

well a 7" woofer isnt going to bump. More like a poot.. Get a 12", either a ma audio,kendwood psyclone or mtx 5000. those are good.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *well a 7" woofer isnt going to bump. More like a poot.. Get a 12", either a ma audio,kendwood psyclone or mtx 5000. those are good. *


You ever tried getting a 12" to fit in a standard cab Yu Yevon? It's not much fun. And the sound of a 7" sub may be all he is looking for. It won't be heard from blocks away or anything...but will add some low end to the music.


----------

